# Anyone TTC while breastfeeding want to buddy up?



## LisK

I have a 9 month old who is still nursing and we are TTC no 2. So far it has been pretty hard as my first postpartem cycle is totally wacky. Wondering if there are others out there TTC while breastfeeding. Would love to have some buddies!


----------



## Exmxb

Me, me! My LO is 10 months, but I've been having periods since 3 months pp. I just had my Paragard removed (we didn't think we'd want another for a while lol) a week ago!


----------



## LisK

Hi! Wow three months PP crazy. I got mine back at 7 months. Are you still cosleeping? I am still cosleeping with my DD and she still nurses a lot at night, which is clearly not helping with my cycles. I have been slowly trying to night wean her but its been wildly unsuccessful. Once she wakes up (3-5 times a night) nothing soothes her back to sleep except nursing. And I just can't stand to hear her cry so I cave and give her what she wants pretty much immediately. 

Are you charting at all?


----------



## Exmxb

Yeah, it could have been because I was exclusively pumping for the first three months but idk ! Yeah we still cosleep every night, I worry so much that it's going to make it harder to get him out of our bed. He night feeds a TON too! Like 4-5 times a night! I agree, I think it's more of a comforting sleeping habit for Sam too. And no, I'm not charting. I think I'm going to start this month if I get a period. Things have been pretty regular I think, I get a period every 35ish days.


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi there. My first pp period was at 8 months, that cycle was 43 days long but has been pretty much back to normal length since. My LO is now nearly 15 months. Since september I've been getting +ve opks and peaks on the cbfm and pains when I'd expect them so I think I'm about back to normal! LO still feeds first thing and before bed and sometimes once in the day or once overnight. I've been ttc for 2 cycles now (but only 1 with decent timing!) I think my cm might be less this time so am taking EPO and using preseed to help. Anyone know if Breastfeeding affects ttc in any othe ways than wacky cycles and less cm?


----------



## LisK

Exmxb said:


> Yeah, it could have been because I was exclusively pumping for the first three months but idk ! Yeah we still cosleep every night, I worry so much that it's going to make it harder to get him out of our bed. He night feeds a TON too! Like 4-5 times a night! I agree, I think it's more of a comforting sleeping habit for Sam too. And no, I'm not charting. I think I'm going to start this month if I get a period. Things have been pretty regular I think, I get a period every 35ish days.

That is great that your cycle is regular. I have only had this first one and it has been insane. I just got a third positive OPK (digital smiley) this cycle. They seem to be coming every 13 days, like my body is trying to ovulate and fails and then tries again. 

I am hopefully that my DD will make a smooth transition to her own bed when she is ready (hopefully around a year). But I'm probably deluding myself haha.


----------



## LisK

Munchkin30 said:


> Hi there. My first pp period was at 8 months, that cycle was 43 days long but has been pretty much back to normal length since. My LO is now nearly 15 months. Since september I've been getting +ve opks and peaks on the cbfm and pains when I'd expect them so I think I'm about back to normal! LO still feeds first thing and before bed and sometimes once in the day or once overnight. I've been ttc for 2 cycles now (but only 1 with decent timing!) I think my cm might be less this time so am taking EPO and using preseed to help. Anyone know if Breastfeeding affects ttc in any othe ways than wacky cycles and less cm?

Welcome!!! 

It is great to hear that you are back to normal. That gives me hope that I will get there too. 

I think breastfeeding can also shorten your LP which can make it hard to conceive. But that doesn't happen to everyone. I took a peek at your charts and it looks like you have a nice length LP.


----------



## Munchkin30

Thanks! Yes it's always at least 12 days, hopefully will be ok. I'm not temping cos LO wakes me up a lot and I'm never awake before her in the morning so I just have to jump out of bed! I liked temping before so it's a shame. Hopefully your cycles will get back to normal quickly, after that first cycle I was sorted.


----------



## cacahuete

Can I join too ladies? I am hoping to ttc in the next month or so! I got my period back at 14.5 months, and has been 35 days the last 2 cycles and then this one has been 30 days! But I can't seem to figure out when I'm ov! I get ecm a lot before ( I think due to bf!) I am trying to get my ds to sleep through first though so this month I'm trying to night wean !


----------



## stephj25

can I join too?? I'm breastfeeding my 8 month old and I just got my cycle back today. Officially I can start TTC!!


----------



## LisK

cacahuete said:


> Can I join too ladies? I am hoping to ttc in the next month or so! I got my period back at 14.5 months, and has been 35 days the last 2 cycles and then this one has been 30 days! But I can't seem to figure out when I'm ov! I get ecm a lot before ( I think due to bf!) I am trying to get my ds to sleep through first though so this month I'm trying to night wean !

Hi! Sounds like your cycles are getting back to normal too. Have you thought about temping again? It has been hard to temp for me because of the night wakings but I am seeing a pattern (or lack thereof) despite the sleep deprivation. 

How is night weaning going so far? I haven't been successful at that at all. Since I just got another positive OPK I am going to try to give my DD expressed milk overnight (I have a big stash) instead of nursing overnight to see if that gives my body the boost it needs to actually ovulate this time!


----------



## cacahuete

I used to temp a lot! And got Preg within 2 cycles each time ( first was mc , then second time was ds!) I know you need to have about 3 hours straight sleep before you can get a reasonably accurate bb temp, and at the moment I don't get that :( 
He is waking nearly every hour, I have been pretty unsuccessful with the night weaning as he keeps getting sick ( he in crèche!) or he seems to be teething ( only 3 teeth left to get I think! Molar no.5 is breaking through!) these are my excuses, I find it hard to see him upset , but I am determined this cycle as I want him weaned when Preg so I don't put more pressure on my body with my history of mc !


----------



## gidge

Can I join please ladies? I´m breastfeeding my very nearly 1 year old! My periods came back at 5.5 months but are still iregular so I started temping this month to see if i´m ovulating which I am :) xxx


----------



## nypage1981

Hello! I am Nikki. And I like this thread because I don't feel guilty for TTC with already having a young child! We are co sleeping and my 16month old wants to nurse like 6,000 times a day/night. I have no intention of doing any weaning, so I hope for the best. I do know I am ovulating, as I can feel it and the OPK's prove so. 

My LO is 16months. first AF came around 11months. Been NTNP since he was like 5 months......I am not very fertile. Took 2 years (with one MC) to get Kian. 

I am bad at all this. I don't know how to temp or what to take for pills or anything. 

This is the 1st cycle i've really wanted to TTC. So I just began taking Vitex. Not sure what it does but I am hoping for a longer LP because I do think mine seems short lately.


----------



## Munchkin30

nypage1981 said:


> Hello! I am Nikki. And I like this thread because I don't feel guilty for TTC with already having a young child! We are co sleeping and my 16month old wants to nurse like 6,000 times a day/night. I have no intention of doing any weaning, so I hope for the best. I do know I am ovulating, as I can feel it and the OPK's prove so.
> 
> My LO is 16months. first AF came around 11months. Been NTNP since he was like 5 months......I am not very fertile. Took 2 years (with one MC) to get Kian.
> 
> I am bad at all this. I don't know how to temp or what to take for pills or anything.
> 
> This is the 1st cycle i've really wanted to TTC. So I just began taking Vitex. Not sure what it does but I am hoping for a longer LP because I do think mine seems short lately.

Hi Nikki,
I know what you mean about the guilt! I'm purposefully not weaning LO in order to TTC, possibly feeding her MORE to allay the guilt! Also i've been reading a book about pregnancy and breastfeeding and apparently for a lot of women the milk goes completely in the 2nd trimester. Guiltarama!! 
Breastfeeding can definitely shorten the luteal phase so worth thinking about. B6 can lengthen LP but i don't know if it should be taken whilst breastfeeding. If i was you i would get a clear blue fertility monitor or start doing OPKs cos if your cycles are very irregular you really want to hit that fertile time.


----------



## nypage1981

I wonder how w can find out what is safe during breast feeding? I swear the b6 is what got me pregnant last time!


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies :hi:

I already have 2 girls; the eldest is 2y9m and the youngest is 12m. I'm more or less exclusively BF my 12m old - she only started on solids at 10m and even now she has very little at each meal, and still requires a full BF afterwards. She feeds round the clock to get the calories. Stressful :shock:

I got my period back at 12 weeks postpartum and it's been regular sinc then, although a friend said a few days ago that just because I have a period it doesn't mean Im ovulating, so I'm going to figure out (using daily OPKs) to see whether I am or not. No point getting excited and hopeful at the end of each month if I'm not even in with a chance!


----------



## cacahuete

Have you guys heard of hale or lactmed ( lectmed is an app!) I will look it up if you want for the longer Lp ! I am taking some b vits in a multi vit that says its ok for bf! Plus I was thinking with ds nearly 17 months now I think we can be a bit more relaxed! Nikki I'm still co sleeping too! But I'm hoping to night wean before I get Preg!


----------



## Lara310809

We are co-sleeping too, but only because she feeds SO much :wacko: When I get preg it all changes though; I'll have to get stricter with her,but at the same time I hope that by then she'll have a better appetite for solids and take less milk anyway. 

Cacahuete, what's the benefit in a longer LP? Is that just for ladies that ovulate later? When we TTC'd before I would either have a 17day LP or a 14 day LP, so it was never an issue, but this time might be different.


----------



## Munchkin30

I think if your Lp is less than 12 days it could cause problems cos the egg has less time to implant before the AF hormones kick in. Breastfeeding can shorten the Lp but mine is the same as before I conceived DD. 
I took vit b6 once and my LP was 15 days, it's usually 12 or 13.


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hi can I also join??
My son is 13 months and we still feed once in the morning afternoon before bed and once or twice during the night but the night ones are clearly for comfort. We co slept till a week ago and he is now in his own bed and it has been a lot easier than I thought!!

I got my ppaf at 8 months and they were all over the shop at first but they are now between 30-33 days and I have only ovulated the last 2 cycles.
I have been charting for the last 2 also. 
I have ver low progesterone so it may take us a long time (took us 3 and a half years for ds) but I am hoping it is much quicker this time as last time my cycles were any where from 40-70 days long and most of the time I wasn't ovulating!!


----------



## cacahuete

Lara310809 said:


> We are co-sleeping too, but only because she feeds SO much :wacko: When I get preg it all changes though; I'll have to get stricter with her,but at the same time I hope that by then she'll have a better appetite for solids and take less milk anyway.
> 
> Cacahuete, what's the benefit in a longer LP? Is that just for ladies that ovulate later? When we TTC'd before I would either have a 17day LP or a 14 day LP, so it was never an issue, but this time might be different.

If your egg gets fertilized, and tries to implant, and if you have a short lp , it means your lining could start to break away and your period will start before its fully implanted, so you need to have a Lp of 10 or more days , most people have a Lp of 13 or 14 days , it doesn't change regardless of the cycle length , the hormones in bf can shorten the lp though but vit b or progestrone will lengthen it


----------



## nypage1981

I have heard Vitex lengthens it too.


----------



## LisK

Hi to all the new ladies! It is great to see so many others who are TTC and breastfeeding. :)

I had a temp drop today so I am really hoping that I ovulate this time. I'm on CD 42 and this will be the third time my body has tried. I tried giving my DD a bottle overnight last night and she wanted nothing to do with it. So I ended up nursing at 10:30 pm and 3:30 am, which I actually a really good night for us.


----------



## Exmxb

Is anyone close to testing? My period is due around the 31st so I'm probably going to give it til Feb 10th before I test. Luckily for my sanity, I'm too busy with my son to try to sit down and symptom spot lol!


----------



## LisK

Exmxb said:


> Is anyone close to testing? My period is due around the 31st so I'm probably going to give it til Feb 10th before I test. Luckily for my sanity, I'm too busy with my son to try to sit down and symptom spot lol!

You are so patient! I could never hold out that long. I start testing at 9 DPO. And if I ever ovulate this cycle I definitely won't be able to hold out any longer!


----------



## Exmxb

Haha thanksss but the only reason I'm so patient is because I'm broke and I'll only have some disposable income around that time. otherwise i'd be going nuts testing! haha


----------



## steph.

Hi ladies, can i join you? I am breastfeeding my 13 month old and my period only came back 3 days after she turned 1 (on xmas day!), we started trying straight away but the witch got me again over the weekend. So now on cd3 of cycle 2!


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! would love to join you!:wave:

i am still bfing, no desire to stop til he is ready. we are technically ntnp, but my DH is hinting that he really wants another, so we are not going all out ttc but def adding extra efforts. really just gonna time a little better around o and maybe not get up so fast after.

i am on my 2nd cycle since my son was born and i have no cm around o time :( i temp, so i know im o'ing. i also dont feel o like i used to. no cramps at all. if i didnt have the temp shift i wouldnt even know!

thinking of using epo, preseed, grapefruit juice, guafinesin, who knows!!! i have never had a prob with cm, so im lost!


----------



## nypage1981

I think the Vitex is doig what I fear:( My OPK was darker 2 days ago than today although I should just be Ovulating now or in a day or 2 so that was too early and now nothing:( So sad, I always ovulated at least now I probably fecked that all up.


----------



## LisK

blessedmomma said:


> hi ladies! would love to join you!:wave:
> 
> i am still bfing, no desire to stop til he is ready. we are technically ntnp, but my DH is hinting that he really wants another, so we are not going all out ttc but def adding extra efforts. really just gonna time a little better around o and maybe not get up so fast after.
> 
> i am on my 2nd cycle since my son was born and i have no cm around o time :( i temp, so i know im o'ing. i also dont feel o like i used to. no cramps at all. if i didnt have the temp shift i wouldnt even know!
> 
> thinking of using epo, preseed, grapefruit juice, guafinesin, who knows!!! i have never had a prob with cm, so im lost!

I am having the opposite problem. Tons of cm, cramps etc with no temp shift (and no O). It's crazy how our bodies react to BFing.


----------



## LisK

nypage1981 said:


> I think the Vitex is doig what I fear:( My OPK was darker 2 days ago than today although I should just be Ovulating now or in a day or 2 so that was too early and now nothing:( So sad, I always ovulated at least now I probably fecked that all up.

Are you temping?


----------



## nypage1981

No I am not temping. There's def no way I get 3 hours of uninterupted sleep in teh mornings so not sure how that would ever work:( 
I would love to temp though for a chart. 

Fainter line today. So my near postiive was CD10...not sure if that means I ever ovulated crazy early with no symptoms, or if body was preparing for it and never happened. 

So frustrating to not know. 

What all is everyone taking that is safe for Breastfeeding?


----------



## gidge

I never temp first thing in the morning because of the sleep problem so I wait for an hour after I have been up so I know I will always be doing the same thing and I saw a change for ovulation. 

The :witch: got me today though and found out I only have a 10 day lp. Would that be because of breastfeeding or was I like that before? I´ve only done temps for 1 cycle.


----------



## LisK

gidge said:


> I never temp first thing in the morning because of the sleep problem so I wait for an hour after I have been up so I know I will always be doing the same thing and I saw a change for ovulation.
> 
> The :witch: got me today though and found out I only have a 10 day lp. Would that be because of breastfeeding or was I like that before? I´ve only done temps for 1 cycle.

Breastfeeding can definitely shorten your LP. Hard to know for sure if you didn't chart before but from what I've read it's not uncommon.


----------



## nypage1981

I never thought of temping later, nor have I ever heard of anyone mention it or doing it. This is for sure a way of tracking ovulation? thats cool if it works, i could actually do it! 

I have also shortenend LP due to breast feeding is common. Actually, I think its back a page in this thread. I thought htere was an explanation.


----------



## LisK

I set an alarm for 4:45 AM, temp then, and pass back out. That way I'm less likely to have irratic temping times. Only works if you can reliably go back to sleep though.


----------



## nypage1981

I could probably go back to sleep,,,,just whether or not I was sleeping before that for 2 or 3 hours is the question. not usually.


----------



## gidge

nypage1981 said:


> I never thought of temping later, nor have I ever heard of anyone mention it or doing it. This is for sure a way of tracking ovulation? thats cool if it works, i could actually do it!
> 
> I have also shortenend LP due to breast feeding is common. Actually, I think its back a page in this thread. I thought htere was an explanation.

Well I just thought pointless doing it early morning as never know how LO will sleep so If I do it at the same time when I know I´ll be doing the same thing everyday and see if i see a pattern and i did. xxx


----------



## blessedmomma

i tried maca to regulate my cycle and i got engorged and started to get mastitis. not doing that again. i just got my supply back to normal.

tried epo the last few days, started on cd2 and went til cd5. i kept bleeding pretty heavy when i am usually done by cd4. today is cd6 for me and im still spotting :( not taking it anymore. hopefully its not gonna mess anything up.

i was thinking of vitex, but im not sure i want to chance something else messing up...:nope:

im up a few times a night nursing and i still temp. i can see a clear shift after i o, but it probably doesnt work for everyone.


----------



## nypage1981

Decided to try temping. A bunch of girls on my journal do temp while breast feeding too and they said they can see the pattern and shift once they get it down, and know when to adjust temps and stuff after a bit. 

Hope your cycle goes back to normal. Never heard of maca. I was just going to begin EPO but now am afraid to do that after you said it messed you up....


----------



## blessedmomma

maca is a vegetable thats supposed to help your hormones regulate. all it did to me was increase my milk so much i got mastitis.

the epo made me keep bleeding like i was having a long period. usually im done by cd4. on cd5 i was still going like it was cd2 or cd3. i didnt take any on cd6 and am now on cd7 and stopped bleeding, but having really bad headaches the last 2 days. also having a lot of cramping the last few days. it probably isnt like this for everyone, but im not gonna take it anymore.

i hope i didnt mess up my cycle now :dohh:


----------



## nypage1981

I messed mine up too with Vitex. I never caught ovulation this cycle so guess it made me not ovulate. Sooooooo bummed.


----------



## LisK

Well it looks like I finally ovulated on CD 46! I am really hoping that I have a decent length LP. Currently at 5 DPO... only time will tell, I guess!


----------



## nypage1981

Woohoo. Tww! 


I am pretty much so over it and waiting about 10 more days to AF. Bring in a new cycle so maybe I can ovulate!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, and I've temped twice and getting 93.3 or .1. Ummm, is that screwed up too? Seems really low!


----------



## blessedmomma

lisK- yay for tww! hope its longer than a 5 day lp :(

nypage- that doesnt sound right, but i dont know what would make it so low :shrug:

i had a litttle bit of progesterone cream from my last pregnancy so i used it and ordered more for after ovulation (if i havent messed it up from epo) to hopefully keep my lp decent.


----------



## gidge

LisK said:


> Well it looks like I finally ovulated on CD 46! I am really hoping that I have a decent length LP. Currently at 5 DPO... only time will tell, I guess!

Yey! FX for a long enough LP. xx


----------



## nypage1981

Cd 19 and no idea where i am at!


----------



## blessedmomma

nypage1981 said:


> Cd 19 and no idea where i am at!

BOO! :hissy:


----------



## nypage1981

Well now today my opk is almost positive! And I'm late for O, so either my AF will b late or LP is too short for anything. Sheesh this is frustrating! Also, around CD 9-10 my opk was dark. So my body must've prepared but never actually ovulated, because I was not able to actually catch the surge. I had hope that I ovulated and missed the surge cuz we DTD a lot. Up until the past two nights of course. FML!


----------



## nypage1981

And apparently something is wrong w my therm because 93 F would make me dead. Lol. Maybe that's why TTC isn't working?


----------



## LisK

nypage1981 said:


> And apparently something is wrong w my therm because 93 F would make me dead. Lol. Maybe that's why TTC isn't working?

Yeah 93 is crazy low. Definitely time for a new thermometer!


----------



## nypage1981

Lol I am ready to throw it in a snow bank. I was so excited to begin and make a graph and here its being crappy . This cycle is for the birds! I hope someone gets a bfp so I can stop whining! Lol


----------



## cacahuete

I'm still tracking my periods, I seem to be getting closer to 28 day cycle! :) haven't ttc yet tho :( because I sometimes get freaked out with my ds and his constant wakings! I wouldn't be able to cope when Preg!! I'm hoping in the next month or two tho!


----------



## blessedmomma

cacahuete- i was feeling that way for a while. now for the last few weeks mason has been sleeping from about 8pm to 5am. we co-sleep so he wakes up to eat and right back out til about 7 or 8. i dont know if it would effect him if i was up peeing 3-4 times a night as usual when im pregnant though. i wouldnt want him to start waking up when i did and making a habit out of it. :wacko:

ny- i hope you get a new thermometer soon! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Mine is up sooooo often too. Not sure really what we will do but I will get through it hopefully.......

Thanks! No thermometer was bought yet. But my opk is very positive today. S I'm ovulating tonight I get. DTD last night. Would e skip tonight and do tomorrow or just do both? Not sure, but thought I heard once not to do every day during fertile period. May have been bull though.


----------



## LisK

It's a good idea to do it every day during the fertile period unless there are fertility issues such as low sperm count. Get to bd-ing! :)

I had a huge temp drop today at 8 DPO so I'm very worried that AF is on its way and I will have too short an LP. :(


----------



## gidge

LisK said:


> It's a good idea to do it every day during the fertile period unless there are fertility issues such as low sperm count. Get to bd-ing! :)
> 
> I had a huge temp drop today at 8 DPO so I'm very worried that AF is on its way and I will have too short an LP. :(

FX it´s an implantation dip! :hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

gidge said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> It's a good idea to do it every day during the fertile period unless there are fertility issues such as low sperm count. Get to bd-ing! :)
> 
> I had a huge temp drop today at 8 DPO so I'm very worried that AF is on its way and I will have too short an LP. :(
> 
> FX it´s an implantation dip! :hugs:Click to expand...

thats what i was thinking!!!


----------



## nypage1981

Yes, implantation dip! Cant wait to see what it is tomorrow. 

My OPK is positive but lighter today. So....any guesses, did I O last night, this morning, or still yet to O? I don't really care I guess, but just nice to know what DPO I am. I know its all speculation since I didn't temp, but typically when the fade out begins on OPK is that post O or does the surge begin fading out before O?


----------



## blessedmomma

for me it was the day after my first pos opk. i know everyone is different though. so if i had your results i would have said yesterday or today was o day.


----------



## LisK

I don't think it's implantation. I am spotting red now. 

Hmmmm a 7-8 day LP is not going to help me get pregnant!


----------



## gidge

LisK said:


> I don't think it's implantation. I am spotting red now.
> 
> Hmmmm a 7-8 day LP is not going to help me get pregnant!

If it stays spotting do you think it could be implantation bleed? I hope it´s not AF. xxx


----------



## LisK

gidge said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> I don't think it's implantation. I am spotting red now.
> 
> Hmmmm a 7-8 day LP is not going to help me get pregnant!
> 
> If it stays spotting do you think it could be implantation bleed? I hope it´s not AF. xxxClick to expand...

No unfortunately it is heavy this morning. :( Fx for a longer LP next time!


----------



## gidge

:hugs:


----------



## nypage1981

Awe boo to the short LP. Anything yo ucan take to try and lengthen?


----------



## LisK

I've read that B6 can help so I ordered some to try. I'm planning to take 50 mg/day and I checked with my doc and she said its safe when breastfeeding (she also seemed skeptical about its effectiveness - I think she thinks its Internet voodoo, which it very well may be!).


----------



## Lara310809

I think I read evening primrose oil is also good? It's safe while BF in "normal" doses; I used to use it for my migraines. 

Well, the good news is that I seem to be ovulating! Planning on getting some good :sex: in tonight :lol: I thought I might be starting the 2WW 9 days ago, but that was a false alarm, so I'm more than ready for it now.

Re the positive OPK, I'm new to it (this is my first month), but I've been reading a lot and from what I understand, your egg is released within 12-36hrs of first seeing the positive on the OPK. However I've heard of OPKs being positive for up to 5 days (continuous), so I have no idea when ovulation might occur in that event; I'd just say to BD as much as possible within that time to catch the egg.

I had a positive this morning. I'm going to do another OPK this afternoon/evening and BD tonight, and I assume that ovulation day is tomorrow, and on Wednesday I'll be 1DPO... though I _am _new to this so really I have no idea :haha:


----------



## nypage1981

We didn't DTD one night that I feel was crucial because OH fell asleep like a load. Oh well, it is what it is I guess! I hate feeling guilty though! 

I am either 2 or 3 DPO. Ovulated around the 8th or 9th. Guess I am in a Tww but not super duper positive about it due to the timing but we shall see!


----------



## LisK

How's everyone doing? I'm CD 6 today -- nothing exciting will be happening for days and days (usually O on CD 16).


----------



## Lara310809

I'm impatient as ever - CD20 now, and I think I'm 2DPO. Playing the waiting game now. Took a HPT earlier in the hope of getting a BFP on Valentine's Day :blush: I _did_ get a near positive OPK on CD10 though, so it wasn't a _completely _random testing, but I was 99% sure it would be negative. Sadly it was BFN, though it would have been cool to have a Valentine's BFP! Ahh well, worth a try I guess. 

BTW for those of you that are temping with a LO who is a bad sleeper; how do you ensure you can temp accurately each day? I'm supposed to temp at 7:30am, but I've missed a couple of temps because LO has been restless and I've been awake ages by then :wacko: As far as I'm aware, even if you stay in bed (we co-sleep), being awake will alter your temps? Frustrating BTW :wacko: I was wondering if there was a more foolproof way of temping.


----------



## Lara310809

nypage1981 said:


> We didn't DTD one night that I feel was crucial because OH fell asleep like a load. Oh well, it is what it is I guess! I hate feeling guilty though!
> 
> I am either 2 or 3 DPO. Ovulated around the 8th or 9th. Guess I am in a Tww but not super duper positive about it due to the timing but we shall see!

We only DTD once in my fertile period, because OH wasn't feeling it :( Normally he's as horny as a dog, but now we're TTC I think he feels a little like I'm just using him. Obviously I _want _to get pregnant; I hate TTC and it's a mission to find time for sex, with the kids around all day and LO cluster-feeding in the evening and co-sleeping at night, so I don't want to be doing this forever, and I don't think every other day around my fertile period is too much to ask TBH :shrug: At the same time I know I have to be sensitive to his feelings. How do you handle something like that?


----------



## LisK

Lara310809 said:


> BTW for those of you that are temping with a LO who is a bad sleeper; how do you ensure you can temp accurately each day? I'm supposed to temp at 7:30am, but I've missed a couple of temps because LO has been restless and I've been awake ages by then :wacko: As far as I'm aware, even if you stay in bed (we co-sleep), being awake will alter your temps? Frustrating BTW :wacko: I was wondering if there was a more foolproof way of temping.

I picked at time (4:45 am) that my baby is usually asleep and temp then. I set an alarm and then go back to sleep. Some days I didn't have a ton of sleep before temping but I just made a note so I could discard wonky temps later.


----------



## nypage1981

Lara310809 said:


> I'm impatient as ever - CD20 now, and I think I'm 2DPO. Playing the waiting game now. Took a HPT earlier in the hope of getting a BFP on Valentine's Day :blush: I _did_ get a near positive OPK on CD10 though, so it wasn't a _completely _random testing, but I was 99% sure it would be negative. Sadly it was BFN, though it would have been cool to have a Valentine's BFP! Ahh well, worth a try I guess.
> 
> BTW for those of you that are temping with a LO who is a bad sleeper; how do you ensure you can temp accurately each day? I'm supposed to temp at 7:30am, but I've missed a couple of temps because LO has been restless and I've been awake ages by then :wacko: As far as I'm aware, even if you stay in bed (we co-sleep), being awake will alter your temps? Frustrating BTW :wacko: I was wondering if there was a more foolproof way of temping.




Lara310809 said:


> nypage1981 said:
> 
> 
> We didn't DTD one night that I feel was crucial because OH fell asleep like a load. Oh well, it is what it is I guess! I hate feeling guilty though!
> 
> I am either 2 or 3 DPO. Ovulated around the 8th or 9th. Guess I am in a Tww but not super duper positive about it due to the timing but we shall see!
> 
> We only DTD once in my fertile period, because OH wasn't feeling it :( Normally he's as horny as a dog, but now we're TTC I think he feels a little like I'm just using him. Obviously I _want _to get pregnant; I hate TTC and it's a mission to find time for sex, with the kids around all day and LO cluster-feeding in the evening and co-sleeping at night, so I don't want to be doing this forever, and I don't think every other day around my fertile period is too much to ask TBH :shrug: At the same time I know I have to be sensitive to his feelings. How do you handle something like that?Click to expand...

lol. i don't deal with it well and harbor some blame inside when i get BFN because, yea, he needs to make the effort to sta awake on the nights that it matters for this to work. Grrr


----------



## nypage1981

^^^^ not sure why that top quote is up there, I wasn't multi quoting!

_________
i am 5 dpo i think. nothing but some cramping so that was disturbing. I hope I am not PMSing yet but this is around the time I would PMS if I didn't ovulate late....so, sigh. Who knows? i will keep you all posted! Am going to order a new basal thermometer so I can join the ranks of the charting next cycle:)


----------



## blessedmomma

LisK said:


> I've read that B6 can help so I ordered some to try. I'm planning to take 50 mg/day and I checked with my doc and she said its safe when breastfeeding (she also seemed skeptical about its effectiveness - I think she thinks its Internet voodoo, which it very well may be!).

i had about a 10 day lp and b-6 lengthened it to 14 days the first month using it, i was prego the next month. that was with baby #4. i used natural progesterone cream with the next 2 babies :) hope it helps you!

i think i ovulated today :happydance: will know if my temp goes up tomorrow


----------



## LisK

blessedmomma said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> I've read that B6 can help so I ordered some to try. I'm planning to take 50 mg/day and I checked with my doc and she said its safe when breastfeeding (she also seemed skeptical about its effectiveness - I think she thinks its Internet voodoo, which it very well may be!).
> 
> i had about a 10 day lp and b-6 lengthened it to 14 days the first month using it, i was prego the next month. that was with baby #4. i used natural progesterone cream with the next 2 babies :) hope it helps you!
> 
> i think i ovulated today :happydance: will know if my temp goes up tomorrowClick to expand...

That is good to hear! Seems like the B6 really worked for you. Hope you get another high temp tomorrow. Your chart is looking good. 

I should be O'ing around next weekend, but my DD has come down with a nasty illness and is BFing constantly so I think I will probably have another delayed O this cycle. Oh well... it's nice that I can comfort her with nursing. It's the only thing that is working at the moment!


----------



## gidge

Not sure what´s going on with my chart as don´t seem to have a huge rise for ovulation....


----------



## Lara310809

Does anyone have any esperience of TTC while BF and _not ovulating_? The websites I can find all suggest to quit BF, or limit night feeds - neither of which I can do. 

Does anyone know of any supplements I can take to help me ovulate, that are safe for LO while I'm BF? I've heard of Red Clover, Soy Isoflavones and Agnus Castus, but I don't know much about them. 

Any advice?


----------



## blessedmomma

lisk- thanks, my temp is still up so im pretty sure i o'ed. it was the latest i ever have. looks like i almost did around my usual time but didnt. maybe from bfing i guess. im feeling very good about this cycle :) hope you o soon :D

gidge- i dont think it matters much about how high it goes as long as there is a clear shift. i can see one on your chart! :flower:

lara- i would just pick one and start. the agnus castus can take a few months to work for some women. the soy should work right away. i dont know anything about red clover but if its an herb it can take a while to work also. hope you figure it out hun :hugs:


----------



## Sally12345

Yay I would love to join this group! I have been TTC #2 with my husband for 6 months while breastfeeding, no luck at all! I started BBT charting last month and low and behold, it looks like I have a 9 day luteal phase. I weaned my son last month (he was ready), and started taking B6 midway through this month...so hopefully this will help lengthen it! I had no idea this was fairly common in women who are breastfeeding, I thought it was just me until I read this post :)

I'm now waiting to see how long it will take for my hormones to return to 'normal' after weaning? I ovulated on Day 20 of my cycle, currently on Day 27...so we'll see if anything is different this month...


----------



## nypage1981

Cramping today and a BFN:( Ovulation was around feb 8,9,10 so I am right at the time that I'd have postiive test if I was going to:( I am really beginning to think it wont happen and am really sad today. Sigh. 
I am sure AF will arrive any day now so I am out. 
Next month I am out, as we are traveling so really really wanted it this cycle.


----------



## LisK

blessedmomma said:


> lisk- thanks, my temp is still up so im pretty sure i o'ed. it was the latest i ever have. looks like i almost did around my usual time but didnt. maybe from bfing i guess. im feeling very good about this cycle :) hope you o soon :D

Definitely looks like you O'd. Fx for you!



Sally12345 said:


> Yay I would love to join this group! I have been TTC #2 with my husband for 6 months while breastfeeding, no luck at all! I started BBT charting last month and low and behold, it looks like I have a 9 day luteal phase. I weaned my son last month (he was ready), and started taking B6 midway through this month...so hopefully this will help lengthen it! I had no idea this was fairly common in women who are breastfeeding, I thought it was just me until I read this post :)
> 
> I'm now waiting to see how long it will take for my hormones to return to 'normal' after weaning? I ovulated on Day 20 of my cycle, currently on Day 27...so we'll see if anything is different this month...

Welcome! Good luck with the B6. I was going to try that this cycle but then decided to give it one more cycle before starting. Let us know how it turns out! 



nypage1981 said:


> Cramping today and a BFN:( Ovulation was around feb 8,9,10 so I am right at the time that I'd have postiive test if I was going to:( I am really beginning to think it wont happen and am really sad today. Sigh.
> I am sure AF will arrive any day now so I am out.
> Next month I am out, as we are traveling so really really wanted it this cycle.

I'm sorry! :hugs: Is there any chance that you O'd later than that?


----------



## Lara310809

Wow, LisK; look at your temp rise! 

- - - 

I think I have ovulated after all. A few days ago I was convinced I wasn't going to at all (I was around CD24 in what I assumed to be a 34-day cycle), but then I ovulated yesterday I think at CD26. I think I'm 1DPO today, but just waiting a couple more days in the hope of seeing proper temp rises. Fingers crossed.


----------



## LisK

Lara310809 said:


> Wow, LisK; look at your temp rise!
> 
> - - -
> 
> I think I have ovulated after all. A few days ago I was convinced I wasn't going to at all (I was around CD24 in what I assumed to be a 34-day cycle), but then I ovulated yesterday I think at CD26. I think I'm 1DPO today, but just waiting a couple more days in the hope of seeing proper temp rises. Fingers crossed.

Fingers crossed for you! 

AFM... I'm not sure I trust the temp rise that I got this morning. I woke up with a sore throat and I think I have an illness that I got from my DD, who had low grade fevers over last weekend, so I'm pretty skeptical about whether that's a true temp rise. Plus I have EWCM today, so it's all very confusing.


----------



## blessedmomma

i dont know hun, you do have that pos opk too. hope you did, but with being sick i understand the doubt. my throat has been crazy sore and i woke up with a stuffed up nose today. :growlmad:


----------



## Lara310809

Got my crosshairs this morning :happydance: they're dotted so I guess they might change as the days go by, which is fine because they show ovulation two days before I think I got it. All the symptoms pointed to ovulating two days later than FF is showing me. But TBH the date doesn't even matter; I'm just glad I ovulated at all.


----------



## gidge

Lara310809 said:


> Got my crosshairs this morning :happydance: they're dotted so I guess they might change as the days go by, which is fine because they show ovulation two days before I think I got it. All the symptoms pointed to ovulating two days later than FF is showing me. But TBH the date doesn't even matter; I'm just glad I ovulated at all.

:happydance: yey for ovulation. My ovulation date got moved from cd14 to cd 18. Yours does look like you did 2 days later I bet it will move in a few days. xx


----------



## blessedmomma

lara- it does look like 2 days after, yay for o!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

AF came last night and I am CD2 today. Onwards and outwards. 

Can we recap- is anyone taking anything to assist them? I consider EPO and Vit B6. thoughts? I am not sure that Vitex did much but it DID make my ovulation painless for the first time so am consdiering taking that too once AF stops. What do you all think? 

Maybe I should get a fancy Ovulation predictor of some sort? I jus used the internet cheapie pee sticks. They showed extreme surges, but hard to konw exact ovulation time.


----------



## blessedmomma

i take a b-50 complex. it has 50 of b-6 and 50 of all the other b vitamins plus 400 folic acid. if you take b-6 alone it can make you deficient in the other b vits and not enough b-12 can make you miscarry. 

im also taking natural progesterone cream.

b complex all month long and progesterone cream after o


----------



## Sally12345

Hi - just thought I'd do a brief update. I mentioned that I started taking 50 mg of B6 this month to lengthen my luteal phase - well it has worked! I am having the longest cycle since my baby was born. I am currently 10 dpo with no sign of a period yet! My BBT spiked .4 degrees this morning...I am really hoping I am pregnant, but I am also just relieved that my luteal phase is a bit longer this month.


----------



## LisK

That's great! I'm glad the B6 is working and fx you are pregnant!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay for longer lp!!!! hope its a bfp for you :)


----------



## Lara310809

nypage1981 said:


> Can we recap- is anyone taking anything to assist them?

im not taking anything currently but if my LP is shorter than I'd like then ill probably look into taking something to lengthen it for my next cycle. I'm only wondering because according to the date I ovulated this time (CD26) I should have a 40 day cycle, and they've never been more than about 35 days, so either this is a random cycle or my LP is too short. This is the first postpartum cycle I've properly monitored so I don't really know where my body's at

On a separate note I have migraines that are linked to my menstrual cycle; I get crazy migraines when I ovulate and when I have AF - basically whenever the hormones spike. Trouble is I don't know which hormones are responsible. Once I figure that out, if its the decline of oestrogen I might take supplements. If its the spike of progesterone then perhaps something to lessen the blow. It's so hard to look after two young children when you feel like you're dying :coffee:


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry for the migraines lara. :( i dont get them but my DH does and i feel so horrible for him. i hope you figure out whats causing it :hugs:

so i am cd2 today. i had a 6 day lp for my 2nd cycle. i adjusted my ff chart to when i thought i o'ed mny 1st cycle and it was a 5 day lp, so its actually getting better. i got sick with mastitis my first cycle so ff gave me cross hairs, but i suspected something was wrong. its all a learning experience lol.

thinking of doing soy or vitex this cycle, but not sure which. or may just let it adjust itself. havent decided


----------



## Lara310809

blessedmomma said:


> sorry for the migraines lara. :( i dont get them but my DH does and i feel so horrible for him. i hope you figure out whats causing it :hugs:

Thanks :) This month I had a bit of a breakthrough with them though - I noticed in my past pregnancies that migraines would be a lot worse during certain times; whenever hormones went wild, basically. And after baby #2 I noticed the attern of getting them during my period and mid-cycle, which lead me to think they were hormonal.

This has been my first month of charting, and I've had 6 days of migraines all around my ovulation. So even if I don't get pregnant for a few months, i'll be able to collate data to take back to the doctor and I'll hopefully be one step closer to managing them.


----------



## Sally12345

Well, I made it 11 dpo and my cycle started again. I am still happy that Vit B6 seemed to have extended the cycle one day. I also spoke with my sister (who has been charting her BBT's for years, unlike me) and she said she ALWAYS has a 9 or 10 day luteal phase...and she has gotten pregnant twice on the first try each time. So maybe short luteal phases run in my family? I am trying not to worry about it too much! :)

Blessedmamma, good luck if you try Vitex or soy this month. I hadn't heard of using soy, I will have to look it up! Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## Lara310809

Sally12345 said:


> Well, I made it 11 dpo and my cycle started again. I am still happy that Vit B6 seemed to have extended the cycle one day. I also spoke with my sister (who has been charting her BBT's for years, unlike me) and she said she ALWAYS has a 9 or 10 day luteal phase...and she has gotten pregnant twice on the first try each time. So maybe short luteal phases run in my family? I am trying not to worry about it too much! :)
> 
> Blessedmamma, good luck if you try Vitex or soy this month. I hadn't heard of using soy, I will have to look it up! Thanks for sharing that.

sally what days do you take the B6? Depending what my body does in the next few days I may need to look into getting some. After the temp drop I had this morning I'm half expecting AF to come early :(

EDIT- and what are the benefits of soy and vitex? To lengthen the LP aswell? What days should you take those? Can you tell I'm new to this? :haha:


----------



## gidge

I have the feeling AF is on her way, keep on going to the loo and checking. Mild cramps. :(
I´m still not sure what day I ovulated. FF says CD18 because I recored wet CM on day 17 (not exactly sure what wet should feel like but I wasn´t dry as a bone). If I take that away it says CD14. So I´m either 8DPO or 12DPO.


----------



## LisK

gidge said:


> I have the feeling AF is on her way, keep on going to the loo and checking. Mild cramps. :(
> I´m still not sure what day I ovulated. FF says CD18 because I recored wet CM on day 17 (not exactly sure what wet should feel like but I wasn´t dry as a bone). If I take that away it says CD14. So I´m either 8DPO or 12DPO.

I could definitely see either day 14 or 18. How long is your LP usually?


----------



## gidge

LisK said:


> gidge said:
> 
> 
> I have the feeling AF is on her way, keep on going to the loo and checking. Mild cramps. :(
> I´m still not sure what day I ovulated. FF says CD18 because I recored wet CM on day 17 (not exactly sure what wet should feel like but I wasn´t dry as a bone). If I take that away it says CD14. So I´m either 8DPO or 12DPO.
> 
> I could definitely see either day 14 or 18. How long is your LP usually?Click to expand...

This is only my second cycle charting and last month my LP was 10 days. So that would make the CD18 more like it. On CD19 I had cramps and a poking feeling in my left ovary, so it could even be then. If I change my CM to wet on day 19 my crosshairs move to that day. :shrug:
Well the cramps and feeling AF is about to arrive have stopped. But I do usually start in the afternoon evening so we´ll see. 
Is your LP always the same length when breastfeeding? I know it shortens it but does it make a difference if they are nursing more often?


----------



## gidge

so AF has just arrived. If I did ovulate on CD18 then my LP was only 8 days, but if I ovulated on CD14 then it was 12 days. :shrug:


----------



## LisK

gidge said:


> so AF has just arrived. If I did ovulate on CD18 then my LP was only 8 days, but if I ovulated on CD14 then it was 12 days. :shrug:

Darn, I am sorry! Fx you O'd on CD14. An LP of 12 days would be a good length!


----------



## Lara310809

Hello ladies, I had a 12 day LP this month. If it was you, would you try B6, or would you continue TCPTC as is? I heard anything below 12 days isn't enough, so I'm on the borderline. If I take it, when should I take it?


----------



## blessedmomma

i heard 10 day lp was the minimum. i used b-6 with one of mine and it worked great. im using it right now as well :)


----------



## Lara310809

I thought it was 12 days :shrug: if I were to take it, which CDs should I be taking it?


----------



## LisK

I have heard that 12 days is pretty good, too. It's great while BFing! How long was your LP before you had your baby?


----------



## blessedmomma

i take it every single day. i havent researched it in a long time, but i know i used to take it every day, so thats what im doing. i have even heard of some saying they were having 9 day lp and got bfp, but if it were me i would want at least 10. i think 12 is great too. should be plenty of time. and i agree thats an excellent lp while bfing!

lisk- did you o???


----------



## LisK

Not sure if I O'd. I went to a hockey game last night and had a couple beers before realizing "shoot! my temp!" My temps are usually higher if I have any alcohol. So if tomorrow's temp is high then I will feel pretty good about it, but this morning's doesn't tell me anything.


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks for the reassurance girls. If it continues to be this length then I'll leave it be, but I'll keep an eye on it. I didn't expect to be so lucky TBH; up until last week I was pretty much exclusively BF my 13 month old, around the clock, so I didn't even think I'd be ovulating :wacko: 

Before I had my first baby my LP would be long, at about 17 days, and when we were TTC #2 I think it was a standard 14 days. This past cycle was the first one I charted, so I'm not sure if the 12 day LP is normal for me :shrug:


----------



## cacahuete

Hey there! I'm still trying to monitor my cycles, my last one was 28 days, but this months I'm a bit worried .. My 18 month old has been feeding a lot and I thought I was getting ov pains a couple of days ago, but yesterday and today I have been spotting brown blood, now it's more than a couple of spots, I need a panty liner ( sorry tmi) but its brown not bright red, I'm just worried its a hormonal problem :( have any of you had this? It started around day 16 ( which was the day I thought I ov last month :( )


----------



## LisK

cacahuete said:


> Hey there! I'm still trying to monitor my cycles, my last one was 28 days, but this months I'm a bit worried .. My 18 month old has been feeding a lot and I thought I was getting ov pains a couple of days ago, but yesterday and today I have been spotting brown blood, now it's more than a couple of spots, I need a panty liner ( sorry tmi) but its brown not bright red, I'm just worried its a hormonal problem :( have any of you had this? It started around day 16 ( which was the day I thought I ov last month :( )

Could it be ovulation spotting?


----------



## blessedmomma

thats what i was thinking- ov spotting??? 

got a + opk today. started vitex (agnus castus) the beginning of this cycle so maybe its moving things up? last cycle i monitored and got a +opk on cd18, im cd16 now so hopefully its correcting things :happydance:


----------



## LisK

blessedmomma said:


> thats what i was thinking- ov spotting???
> 
> got a + opk today. started vitex (agnus castus) the beginning of this cycle so maybe its moving things up? last cycle i monitored and got a +opk on cd18, im cd16 now so hopefully its correcting things :happydance:

Fingers crossed that it's moving O earlier for you! I ended up O'ing on CD 25 this time, which is a lot better than last time (CD 46)! I'm really hoping for a longer LP this time. Last cycle it was only 7-8 days.


----------



## blessedmomma

LisK said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> thats what i was thinking- ov spotting???
> 
> got a + opk today. started vitex (agnus castus) the beginning of this cycle so maybe its moving things up? last cycle i monitored and got a +opk on cd18, im cd16 now so hopefully its correcting things :happydance:
> 
> Fingers crossed that it's moving O earlier for you! I ended up O'ing on CD 25 this time, which is a lot better than last time (CD 46)! I'm really hoping for a longer LP this time. Last cycle it was only 7-8 days.Click to expand...

thank you hun! glad you didnt have to wait til cd46 again yikes :nope: hope you lp is better too. mine was 6 days last cycle :( hopefully the vitex will help with that too. are you taking anything???

think i o'ed today yay :D


----------



## LisK

I didn't take anything this time and AF just arrived. So that was a 7 day LP. :( I am going to try B6 this cycle.


----------



## blessedmomma

:( sorry af got you, and 7dpo too. that sucks. b6 helped me once before. it may help you really well :)


----------



## Lara310809

Does vitex help you ovulate earlier in your cycle? Last month I ovulated on CD26 and had a 38 day cycle. Never noticed them being that long before, but I'm waiting to see what happens this month before looking into doing anything. Just wondering, because I didn't realise there was a way you could change the ovulation date... :shrug:


----------



## blessedmomma

from what i read it moves your o to the appropriate time whether its early or late and extends the lp if needed. its supposed to fix your cycle to make it normal. but i did read it doesnt help some people and can make it worse before getting better in some others. supposed to take a few months to work since its an herb. and works pretty good for nursing moms cuz it reduces prolactin. and even moms who recently quit nursing cuz the prolactin levels can take a while to go down after weaning. i have an oversupply and get mastitis from it sometimes, so it has actually helped me there too. some women use small doses to up milk supply in early bfing.


----------



## nypage1981

I just quit my Vitex last week. So far on it for 2 cycles I ovulated CD 20 and now this last time even later, like CD 24 or something. It totally messed me up and made me ovulate way later than I used to:( Hope it works for you, I hated it! 

I wanted to do B6 but read somehwere that taking extra B6 while breast feeding and already on a prenatal would be too much. 

I have been temping, but not super consitent. I do it every day, but sometimes 5:30 am, sometimes 6:30 and sometimes 7:30. It all depends when Kian wakes up the first time.....so its probably just a crap chart. Apparently I've ovulated though and am like DPO 6 or 7. We shall see. I feel nothing but extreme exhaustion. More tired than ever felt before it seems. I hate to look into it too much but the only times I've ever had this problem I was pregnant. but I doubt it....since my 18 mo has been nursing constant ALL FRICKEN NIGHT AND DAY lately. Seriously, he just nursed like 10 minutes ago and is back for more. I am getting so annoyed. Not like I can ever get pregnant with him doing this. 

ok, rant over!


----------



## Lara310809

IMO as long as FF can figure out your temp readings, and you can see a difference in the pre-ovulation and post-ovulation readings, then it's good enough. I temp at 7am wherever possible, though like you it depends on what the kids are doing. Last cycle my readings were okay, so I don't have any plans on changing things.


----------



## LisK

We are going to try an experiment tonight. We're going to try having DH sleep with DD (usually I cosleep with her) to see if she can go all night without nursing. She slept through the night a couple nights this week without waking up to nurse all on her own, so we think she might be ready. If she gets too upset and he can't soothe her back to sleep I will nurse her, but I'm hoping this will work and she will go for it. Wish us luck!


----------



## blessedmomma

nypage- i have read some women having it delay o. sorry it didnt work for you :hugs: hope you are preggo! my LO has been kicking up how much he nurses too. like he knows im trying to lower it so he wants it more??? :haha: im trying to give him a sippy more and more solids. he refuses bottles and formula, so great :lol:

lara- i cant temp at the same time either. its between 6:30 and 8:30. thats as close as i can get it down. i agree, as long as ff can figure it out. the last 2 cycles i have seen a clear shift, so thats nice

lisk- hope it works and dd sleeps better <3

so far my o date moved up 2 days and lp extended to 7 days- was 6 last cycle. i read and im not taking enough vitex so im upping it this cycle


----------



## nypage1981

Maybe I wasn't taking enough? I am scared to try it again!

I feel like my chart has shifted...but was really messed up the beginning cuz I didn't really do it right but got it all figured out I belive. I have super low temps on a normal day. Wonder if that indicates anything. 

Lis good luck! I wish I could night wean...

I am sure i'll never get preg while breast feeding this way:( I am 10 DPO according to FF and I have tested past 3 days. All neg. I am out:( So gutted as I was right on with the ovulation day and DTD that day and a few days prior. So sad. I can't stand to keep trying like this when I don't ovulate until CD 23-28 its SUCH a long cycle. now I hope AF just comes early and gets it over with. GRRRRR


----------



## blessedmomma

sorry nypage! :( i know exactly how you feel. i have an extremely short lp. was 5 days and then 6, last month was 7. i dont feel like it will be possible to get pregnant while bfing, but my LO isnt anywhere near weaning. it scares me that even if i do get pregnant i may mc since my hormones are so out of whack. its very frustrating :cry:


----------



## nypage1981

It is so frustrating. And I know some others can totally easily fall pregnant while breast feeding. 

I have pretty icky cramps today, so expect AF any time. 11 dpo. What LP length needs to be present to get pregnant? I forget. 

My temps are def not high enough to be preg so I should have realized that right away and not been so hopeful.


----------



## freddie

Hi ladies! I'm hoping you might have some insight... I have been EBF LO and I got my first pp period about 6 weeks ago but have had nothing since... Should I expect another soon or could that be a random one off for a while? I really want to get my cycles back so that we can ttc number 2... I am worried that it won't be possible :(


----------



## LisK

rachelkt said:


> Hi ladies! I'm hoping you might have some insight... I have been EBF LO and I got my first pp period about 6 weeks ago but have had nothing since... Should I expect another soon or could that be a random one off for a while? I really want to get my cycles back so that we can ttc number 2... I am worried that it won't be possible :(

My first cycle after my first PP period was extremely long (around 60 days). I think it's normal for your cycles to be wonky when they first come back.


----------



## LisK

nypage1981 said:


> It is so frustrating. And I know some others can totally easily fall pregnant while breast feeding.
> 
> I have pretty icky cramps today, so expect AF any time. 11 dpo. What LP length needs to be present to get pregnant? I forget.
> 
> My temps are def not high enough to be preg so I should have realized that right away and not been so hopeful.

I think they say a minimum of 10, but I know that women have fallen pregnant with shorter LPs (usually just takes longer).


----------



## LisK

How is everyone doing? It looks like the B6 may have helped. I had a 10 day LP this time (up from 7)!


----------



## cacahuete

Hey! That's great news! I haven't been on in awhile, I was getting bleeds every 14 days, so I went to the doc and he said it was prob because of bf, and my body was just getting confused, :( might just have to wean if I'm to get Preg :(


----------



## Lara310809

Hello girls, just popping in to say that I got my BFP on 4th April. I am still BF my daughter once during the day and on demand from 7pm until 7am. I had a 12 day LP. 

Don't give up, because it could happen anytime. I hope you get your BFPs soon ladies 

:dust:


----------



## LisK

Lara310809 said:


> Hello girls, just popping in to say that I got my BFP on 4th April. I am still BF my daughter once during the day and on demand from 7pm until 7am. I had a 12 day LP.
> 
> Don't give up, because it could happen anytime. I hope you get your BFPs soon ladies
> 
> :dust:

Awesome! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## blessedmomma

lis- thats so awesome about you lp! hope the b-6 helps you get preggo <3

lara- congrats!!!! :yellow: 

i havent been on here much, staying pretty busy trying to finish up the school year with the kids early so we can relax more.

i am on my 2nd month of vitex and started using progesterone cream. not sure which is helping- maybe both?? but my lp since starting ppaf was 5, 6, and 7 days. im now on 9 or 10dpo and no af so far. im very thankful its getting better. hopefully my body will be normal again soon!


----------



## nypage1981

Congrats Laura! great news thanks for the well wishes for us! 

I am CD 22...still no ovulstion. I hate my cycle so much. Ugh. This will never happen! So frustrated because all the ladies I journal with on here got pregnant this month. Seriously, they're going like flies. No fair! waaaah. 

Anyways, should be ovulating tomorrow according to FF and its guestimate. We'll see, I feel CM different so its possible. Temps and OPKs aren't showing it though.


----------



## jsmum4no2

hello ladies i would love to join! i am co sleeping with and still bfing my 20 month old daughter! she bfs at nap time and bed time, and usually once or twice at night. she looooveessss to nurse :) this is my first cycle trying to conceive #2... my periods have been back since 10 months and appear normal, so i am hoping this happens right away!!


----------



## LisK

Welcome jsmum! Congrats on breastfeeding for so long - that's awesome!

Are you charting? My cycles appear to be the normal 30 days but as it turns out I am ovulating late, so my LP is pretty short. I figured that out by charting. Hopefully you are right that your cycles are normal!


----------



## jsmum4no2

LisK said:


> Welcome jsmum! Congrats on breastfeeding for so long - that's awesome!
> 
> Are you charting? My cycles appear to be the normal 30 days but as it turns out I am ovulating late, so my LP is pretty short. I figured that out by charting. Hopefully you are right that your cycles are normal!

thank you for the welcome! i honestly don't know too much about charting :shrug: so i am hoping to learn a lot from you ladies! how do i begin?


----------



## LisK

jsmum4no2 said:


> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Welcome jsmum! Congrats on breastfeeding for so long - that's awesome!
> 
> Are you charting? My cycles appear to be the normal 30 days but as it turns out I am ovulating late, so my LP is pretty short. I figured that out by charting. Hopefully you are right that your cycles are normal!
> 
> thank you for the welcome! i honestly don't know too much about charting :shrug: so i am hoping to learn a lot from you ladies! how do i begin?Click to expand...

Many people use fertilityfriend.com to keep track of charts. It has a lot of helpful information. Basically you take your temperature every morning (try to do it at the same time) and when you see a sustained temperature rise, you know you have ovulated. The nice thing about fertility friend is it will pinpoint the day of ovulation for you, so you know going forward when the best days are to do the deed to maximize your chances of getting pregnant. :)

I would also recommend getting some OPKs if you are not already using them.


----------



## jsmum4no2

LisK said:


> jsmum4no2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisK said:
> 
> 
> Welcome jsmum! Congrats on breastfeeding for so long - that's awesome!
> 
> Are you charting? My cycles appear to be the normal 30 days but as it turns out I am ovulating late, so my LP is pretty short. I figured that out by charting. Hopefully you are right that your cycles are normal!
> 
> thank you for the welcome! i honestly don't know too much about charting :shrug: so i am hoping to learn a lot from you ladies! how do i begin?Click to expand...
> 
> Many people use fertilityfriend.com to keep track of charts. It has a lot of helpful information. Basically you take your temperature every morning (try to do it at the same time) and when you see a sustained temperature rise, you know you have ovulated. The nice thing about fertility friend is it will pinpoint the day of ovulation for you, so you know going forward when the best days are to do the deed to maximize your chances of getting pregnant. :)
> 
> I would also recommend getting some OPKs if you are not already using them.Click to expand...

thank you!! i am using opks! and i will start charting, thank you for the advice and support!! :flower:


----------



## nypage1981

Hi ladies, I got my BFp! Still nursing, but I think I credit it to night weaning. It was amazing. Sending baby dust!


----------



## LisK

nypage1981 said:


> Hi ladies, I got my BFp! Still nursing, but I think I credit it to night weaning. It was amazing. Sending baby dust!

YAY!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

What method did you use to night wean? I am really ready to try and I think now that my baby is a year she is totally old enough to cooperate but she gets sooooo mad when I try to soothe her instead of nursing.


----------



## nypage1981

Thanks! I used the "sleep on the couch many times " method. Lol. 

He was sporadically not asking for milk as much around 14months. Then at about 17 months I went out with a girlfriend and decided I could spend the night at her house and OH would take care of LO. He always said it was much easier when I was not around because he didn't want milk. so it was a good night he said, and a few weeks later I began staying on the couch most of the night and he would wake up and grizzle but snuggle in with OH. Then I'd start coming to bed and refuse his asking for milk until 5-6 am. I will still feed him now around 5-6 am. We also feed him a lot right before bbed. Hummus, yogurts, fruits, stuff to try and fill him up. 

He still does wake and ask for milk but doesn't get as upset for as long and will snuggle in with me. Still co sleeping. Its like the initial response to having no milk is pure anger, but it lasts MUCH shorter than what I wa dealing with before. Before he wouldn't settle until I gave in. I think his age just helps him understand too. I can say "no milk right now, snuggles." and seems he gets that. 

I wouldn't call him 100% weaned, as he still has some nights he asks and whines for it, but it's 98% better than 3 months ago!

I would say the trick for us was me not being right there every night when asked for milk, and a very gradual transition. Although, I wasn't in a hurry. I am sure if you wanted it done quicker, be much more firm than I was. As we gradually did it, I would just go longer. If it was 1am rather than 11pm, I would feed. If he then made it to 2:30 I would let him, etc. Until it became later and later. Some day i'll make him wait until breakfast time maybe or take out the morning one. But right now i'm fine with it!


----------



## nypage1981

Oh, also, I was totally convinced that my temps were not high enough for pregnancy. So I guess they don't need to be that high! I haven't taken them in a few days now, but the ending ones were like 97.58F. Which is higher than my cover of around 96...so guess thats all that mattered.


----------



## gidge

nypage1981 said:


> Hi ladies, I got my BFp! Still nursing, but I think I credit it to night weaning. It was amazing. Sending baby dust!

Congratulations!!!:happydance:


----------



## nypage1981

thanks Gidge!!!


----------

